

Ask HN: How to write a diary? - arjitkp

i am having a hard time writing diary, I cant express my experience nor I am getting much help from previous diary entries. I think there is some problem the way I write. I generally write my experience or whatever nice thought crosses my mind
======
richerlariviere
What kind of diary?

~~~
arjitkp
Dairy where I write about my experience, my life, what problem I face. for
purpose of introspection, to analysis my self.

